# Mobile Router Table



## A_Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

I had a request to do a video on my little mobile router table. I figured I would share it with yall too!






Thanks for watching I hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Viorato831 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*this way is easier*



A_Sailor said:


> I had a request to do a video on my little mobile router table. I figured I would share it with yall too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

I really like the table. I have one I made almost identical a while back. I just don't have the room in my garage for a big table so I set up my little portable one when I need it and it's great.


----------

